# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A janë Shqiptarët rraca më e mirë Europiane ?

## koder kiss

Une Mendoj Qe Shqiptaret  Jane Rraca Me E  Mire Europiane
Duke I Marre Ne Shume Aspekte.   Ne Aspekt;
1 Te Bukurise
2 Te Zgjuarsise
3 Te Fisnikerise
4  Te Besnikerise
5  Te  Tradites
6  Te Kultures
7  Te Heroizmit
8   Patriotizmit
9  Te Bujarise
10  Te Qendrushmerise


Ju Si Mendoni   A Eshte Keshtu?

----------


## koder kiss

bukuria shqiptare  eshte nje  bukuri hyjnore  e  dhuruar nga perendite

----------


## Kandili 1

> Une Mendoj Qe Shqiptaret  Jane Rraca Me E  Mire Europiane
> Duke I Marre Ne Shume Aspekte.   Ne Aspekt;
> 1 Te Bukurise
> 2 Te Zgjuarsise
> 3 Te Fisnikerise
> 4  Te Besnikerise
> 5  Te  Tradites
> 6  Te Kultures
> 7  Te Heroizmit
> ...



   Ah moj Koder kiss,  (nuk jam i sigurt a je F apo M!)

 po te ishte si thua ti!
  Une besoj se te shqiptari i gjene nga pak te gjitha ato virtyte qe permende.
Vetem se te jemi me te miret ne Europe, kjo eshte pak si e tepruar!

Po ta jap nji shembull qe e kam lexua po ne ket Forum,e le te me fal autori
se s`po me kujtohet emri i tij!
Per mua ,kjo eshte thenja me kuptimplote qe e lexova ne Forum dhe eshte
perafersisht keshtu :

*40 VJET FITORE,ASNJI BARAZIM E PRAPSEPRAP NE FUND TE TABELES!*

----------


## koder kiss

o kandil   une mashkull jam
pa na verteto nje race evropiane qe eshte me e mire se ne 
dhe pastaj flasim bashke

----------


## FLORIRI

*40 VJET FITORE,ASNJI BARAZIM E PRAPSEPRAP NE FUND TE TABELES!*

I madh paska qen burrash ai qe e paska thene kete

Por e ka pas per kohen e komunizmit besoj   :ngerdheshje: 

O koder kiss kudo ka te mire e ka te keqij.

Me i fut ne thes te gjithe nuk eshte e drejte.

----------


## interesant

Ne pergjithesi tek shqipetaret jane keto ndjenja te lartpermendura,eshte per tu theksuar se ketu nuk kabere kush nje pune te mirefillte per ti ushqyer keto ndjenja te dhena nga Zoti,pra i kemi ne tradite e ne gen.Ne shtetet e tjera harxhohen miljarda per kulturen kurse ketu tek ne asnje grosh,dhe jemi ne nje satd te pelqyeshem....

----------


## Kandili 1

> o kandil   une mashkull jam
> pa na verteto nje race evropiane qe eshte me e mire se ne 
> dhe pastaj flasim bashke


   Koder kiss,

  qe te me kuptosh drejt, 
une jam i bindur qe perkunder te metave qe kemi (keto s`mund ti mohojme),
ne jemi nji race e mire.Raca jone eshte e mire,thjesht sepse eshte diqka,pjese e te ciles jemi vete.
Mirepo ky eshte mendim  subjektiv.
Pra, njeriu zor se thote : ai tjetri eshte me i mire se une.

Mirepo, me kaq nuk perfundon puna.
Po te ishim me te vertete raca me e mire,
do te ishim kulturekrijues, do te kishim ne Europe gjuhe"zyrtare" shqipen e jo anglishten.Ne Shqiperi(te bashkuar me tegjitha viset shqiptare) do te vinin njerezit te studjojne  gjuhen shqipe,te studijojne shkencat e natyres dhe ato teknike.Tek ne do te vinin shtete per te ble aeroplane modern (civil e ushtarak)
Shqiperia do te angazhohej te zgjidhe krizat e botes.
Cdo 2-3 vite do ta kishim fituesin e cmimit Nobel etj.
E pasi asnji nga keto te fundit sì kemi ,s`di si mund te dalim per tjeret raca me e mire.

----------


## Pedro

> Une Mendoj Qe Shqiptaret  Jane Rraca Me E  Mire Europiane
> Duke I Marre Ne Shume Aspekte.   Ne Aspekt;
> 1 Te Bukurise
> 2 Te Zgjuarsise
> 3 Te Fisnikerise
> 4  Te Besnikerise
> 5  Te  Tradites
> 6  Te Kultures
> 7  Te Heroizmit
> ...


kesaj i thone me i ra me dore me gishtin ne b.ythe

Kjo eshte nje pergjigje direkte, per sa i perket pyetjes tende.


Pastaj po te mendohesh thelle ne kete bote dhe kete kohe eshte e rrezikshme te hedhesh ne shesh pyetje te tilla me permbajtje rracore. Ai i fundit i cili u morr me kete pune desh e coi te gjithe kombin e vet per lesh. Dhe nuk ishte ndonje komb dosido, por ishte kombi i poeteve dhe i mendimtareve.
Keshtu edhe ti mos i fryj zjarrit kot. Mund te flasesh per individe te bukur, por edhe ketu bukuria eshte ne syte e veshtruesit, por jo per rraca te bukura dhe rraca te shemtuara.

----------


## Homza

> Koder kiss,
> 
>   qe te me kuptosh drejt, 
> une jam i bindur qe perkunder te metave qe kemi (keto s`mund ti mohojme),
> ne jemi nji race e mire.Raca jone eshte e mire,thjesht sepse eshte diqka,pjese e te ciles jemi vete.
> Mirepo ky eshte mendim  subjektiv.
> Pra, njeriu zor se thote : ai tjetri eshte me i mire se une.
> 
> Mirepo, me kaq nuk perfundon puna.
> ...



Me gjej nje shtet te perparum me 10 milion apo me pak njerez qe gjuhe amtare te tyre e studjon dikush tjeter perpos femive te tyre neper shkolla????

10 milion njerez nuk kan shansa qe te bejne ato qe thua ti. 

Rraca Shqiptare eshe rrace me e zgjuar ne Europe, ngaqe ne gjith e dijme se zgjuarsia vazhdon tek familja jote. Ne RRESPEKTOJME gjer ne maksimum nderin dhe emrin e familjes.  Me trego ndonje shtet tjeter qe e ben ket???? 10 milion apo me pak apo me shume???

SHQIPTARIA ME E MIRA

----------


## Kandili 1

> Me gjej nje shtet te perparum me 10 milion apo me pak njerez qe gjuhe amtare te tyre e studjon dikush tjeter perpos femive te tyre neper shkolla????
> 
> 10 milion njerez nuk kan shansa qe te bejne ato qe thua ti. 
> 
> Rraca Shqiptare eshe rrace me e zgjuar ne Europe, ngaqe ne gjith e dijme se zgjuarsia vazhdon tek familja jote. Ne RRESPEKTOJME gjer ne maksimum nderin dhe emrin e familjes.  Me trego ndonje shtet tjeter qe e ben ket???? 10 milion apo me pak apo me shume???
> 
> SHQIPTARIA ME E MIRA



   Ta marrim si shembull Holanden.Holanda i ka diku 16 milion banore.
  Populli i ketij shteti eshte nder me te vyerit ne Europe.Ata zene nji vend te lakmueshem  ne Europe me export te produkteve bujqesore dhe te blegtorise.
Holandezet kane universitete me name ne Europe (dhe besoj edhe ne bote).
Nuk eshte qe bota e meson gjuhen e tyre, por jane nji popull i zgjuar dhe kane teknike dhe standard mjaft te zhvilluar.
Sa per ilustrim , 
para se te hyj ne perdorim valuta *Euro* , holandezet kishin valuten Gulden
qe ishte pak me e dobet se Marka gjermane, por dukshem me e forte se valuta e Frances dhe disa shteteve tjera.Ky shtet eshte nder me te zhvilluarit ne Europe.


Rasti tjeter Zvicra.
Eshte nji shtet me perafersisht4-5 milion zvicran.Eshte nji shtet shume i zhvilluar.
Zviceranet kane teknike dhe teknologji ,nder me modernet ne Europe.
Gjuhen e tyre sè meson askush tjeter pos zviceraneve, qe perbehen prej 3-4 popujve.

Natyrisht se rrethanat historike luajne nji rol shume te rendesishem te cdo popull.
Mirepo ne e patem fjalen te zgjuaresia e races, e pra popujt e zgjuar ua pershtatin rrethanat historike interesave te veta e jo te bien viktime e tyre.

*Respekti, nderi i familjes e i mikut, jane padyshim nder virtytet themelore e shume te rendesishme te njeriut.Dhe jam i bindur se te disa shqiptare ende i gjene.
Por nga pervoja jetesore e them, se jo te gjithe shqiptaret jane ashtu.
*
Pastaj po te ishim si Race me e zgjuara, Shqiperia nuk dote ishte keshtu e cunguar siq eshte.
Ai i zgjuari, pos tjerash, bene strategji te zgjuar per mbrojtjen e interesit te kombit te vet ne situata vendimtare per popullin.

Ne , personalitete te zgjuara kemi patur gjithmone ne histori,por si race(kolektive)
nuk dalim te ata me te zgjuarit.
Edhe Zvicra i ka 4-5 mil. zviceran , por ata nuk vijne te punojne te ne , por ne shkojme te punojme te ata.

----------


## i fundit

Respekti, nderi i familjes e i mikut, jane padyshim nder virtytet themelore e shume te rendesishme te njeriut.Dhe jam i bindur se te disa shqiptare ende i gjene.
Por nga pervoja jetesore e them, se jo te gjithe shqiptaret jane ashtu.



> Respekti, nderi i familjes e i mikut, jane padyshim nder virtytet themelore e shume te rendesishme te njeriut.Dhe jam i bindur se te disa shqiptare ende i gjene.
> Por nga pervoja jetesore e them, se jo te gjithe shqiptaret jane ashtu.

----------


## BaBa

*Jemi Rraca ma ExzemPlare Qe jetojme akoma, 500 vjet Kemi Rezistu Edhe VazhDojme Me Rezistu !!!!*

----------


## Nordiku1

Rraca me e mire nuk do te thoja por ndoshta nje nder me te fortat. Rraca Shqiptare them eshte nje rrace qe e konsideroj " Mbetje radioaktive" ose "Atomike". Ka qene ketu qysh se ka filluar historia e botes megjithe se eshte "dekompozuar" duke u asimiluar ne shtetesi dhe kombesi te ndryshme ka nje berthame shume te forte.

Rrofte ky popull qofte edhe "rrace" sic e quani ju.

----------


## Kandili 1

> Rraca me e mire nuk do te thoja por ndoshta nje nder me te fortat. Rraca Shqiptare them eshte nje rrace qe e konsideroj " Mbetje radioaktive" ose "Atomike". Ka qene ketu qysh se ka filluar historia e botes megjithe se eshte "dekompozuar" duke u asimiluar ne shtetesi dhe kombesi te ndryshme ka nje berthame shume te forte.
> 
> Rrofte ky popull qofte edhe "rrace" sic e quani ju.



 Jemi nder racat me te qendrueshme padyshim.Jemi nji race rezistuese,sepse
jemi pasardhes te Ilireve dhe Pellazgeve.
 Une do te thoja se pikrisht se i kemi rezistua asimilimit, jemi race e forte.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

kjo eshte nga ato temat qe ja di pergjigjen pa shkrujt pytjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fenomeni

Ne rraca me e mire ne Evrope? Sigurisht qe jo! Per ta vertetuar kete mjafton te shikosh katandisjen ''globale'' shqiptare!

1 Te Bukurise - Sjemi dhe aq te bukur por as te shemtuar. Normal.
2 Te Zgjuarsise - Te zgjuar nuk jemi por as me kungujt ne Evrope jo.
3 Te Fisnikerise - Jemi pak fisnike por sdi nese mund te quhet edhe injorance?!
4 Te Besnikerise - Kemi nje fare burrnie por mos valle nuk jemi thashethemaxhi te medhenje?!
5 Te Tradites = pergjigjen e fisnikerise por me pak ndryshim...kemi nja 2 gjana te vogla qe ne i pime me pasion, kurse vendet e zhvilluara i ben me vjell!
6 Te Kultures - Kulture gati me pak se cdo vend tjeter por ndoshta jo te fundit!
7 Te Heroizmit - Kemi pase heronje dhe jemi krenar me ta, por ne duhet te na zeje turpi sepse turma jone shume here i ka tradhetuar. Pra kemi heronje por nuk jemi popull dhe aq heroik.
8 Patriotizmit - tani u lodha
9 Te Bujarise - po fle se shkoi vone
10 Te Qendrushmerise - naten e mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Homza

> Ta marrim si shembull Holanden.Holanda i ka diku 16 milion banore.
>   Populli i ketij shteti eshte nder me te vyerit ne Europe.Ata zene nji vend te lakmueshem  ne Europe me export te produkteve bujqesore dhe te blegtorise.
> Holandezet kane universitete me name ne Europe (dhe besoj edhe ne bote).
> Nuk eshte qe bota e meson gjuhen e tyre, por jane nji popull i zgjuar dhe kane teknike dhe standard mjaft te zhvilluar.
> Sa per ilustrim , 
> para se te hyj ne perdorim valuta *Euro* , holandezet kishin valuten Gulden
> qe ishte pak me e dobet se Marka gjermane, por dukshem me e forte se valuta e Frances dhe disa shteteve tjera.Ky shtet eshte nder me te zhvilluarit ne Europe.
> 
> 
> ...


Po pse more burre nuk gjete naj vend tjeter me krahasu Shqiperine me te po me Hollanden, vendin me koti ne EU dhe mbase ne gjith boten.

Edhe Zvicrra nuk eshte shtet, ajo eshte koloni e disa shteteve te medha Europjane.

----------


## murik

Fenomen, ne kete rast je treguar me te vertete fenomen.
Mos harro se atje ku flitet per bese,bese nuk ka.

----------


## koder kiss

JU FALENDEROJ TE GJITHEVE PER SHKRIMET DHE MENDIMET TUAJA  

NE QOFTESE NUK DO TE ISHTE  ASHTU SIC SHPJEGOVA UNE ATEHERE  JU NUK DO TE SHKRUANIT KESHTU KAQ BUKUR ME THENJE  SHUME DOMETHENESE  PRA KJO REPLIKA JUAJ E PERFORCON  MENDIMIN TIM

dikush ketu ka shkruar qe nese neve ishim  raca me e mire do te kishim perparime te medha

ku ne nuk jemi pa ato   
kush popull ka luftuar sa ka luftuar populli yne
kush luftohet i miri apo i keqi? i zgjuari apo budallaj?

dikush thote sjemi aq te bukur 

po te krahasohemi si popull DHE JO SI INDIVID
kush  do te ishte ne vend te dyte ?(se i pari eshte i patjetersueshem  SHQIPET)

dikush me permend hollanden 
qe une nuk e njoh si popull apo zvicerren  qe eshte nje federate e kater popujve jo te hershem sa populli yne

thoni  po te ishim rraca me e mire  do te ishim   me te perparuarit   me avione dh me the e te thashe? 

pra eshte kjo qe na mban akoma si rraca me e mire 
do iu pelqente vetja  te ishit si hollandez  i pasur   ? apo shqiptare sic je sot?


dikush  e lidh me gjuhen  vecanerisht me ate angleze
gjuha shqip eshte shume me e vjeter se gjuha a ngleze  italiane gjermane  franceze  spanjolle
eshte  e treta nga vjetersia 
dhe gjuha jone nuk ka marre fjale nga gjuhet qe permenda  po pekundrazi ata kane mbledhur nga gjithe gjuhet  per te formuar  ato gjuhe qe permenda
pse greket  italianet  spanjollet  francezet  keta popuj te zhvilluar se ruajten ghuhen dhe racen e tyre  ? thjeshte te permisonin racen dhe gjuhen
PSE NUK E BERI NJE DICKA TE TILLE  POPULLI YNE  ? THJESHTE   !     NUK KISHTE  CFARE TE PERMISONTE    FALEMINDERIT!!!!

----------


## kiniku

> do iu pelqente vetja  te ishit si hollandez  i pasur   ? apo shqiptare sic je sot?



Eshtë pytje kjo????

----------

